# info on Rogers Aquatics



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Ive read many times on here that this lfs is great to deal with and im not doubting that. 
I've never actually visited them as theyre quite out of the way from my normal commute.
Just wondering what sorts of freshwater livestock i can expect, and their pricing. Are prices on livestock and "things" relative to other lfs?
Do they keep lots of different livestock? Anything rare?
Are their livestock selection comparable to, for example, King eds or Petsmart?

Thanks.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well definitely better than petsmart! They know their fish and care for them. All shops get what is available on the lists that are offered by wholesalers.depending what their market is and what prices they are offered at. One supplier could have a species offered one week on special for say .99. While the same week another list could offer them at 4.99. Depends on their source and size offered etc.
I believe petsmart has one supplier for all stores and they are issued fish for each store. They don't get to select . Roger hand picks as far as I've been told.
Also different stores have different markets. He carries a lot of Africans as he has a bigger market in surrey. I'd say worth a trip for a nice Sunday excursion just because it's an outing and see another shop.
I'd say the best way is to select for Healthy robust fish. I'd always go for a medium sized fidh for their species rather then a tiny cheaper one.especially things like neons, cardinals, rummy nose etc.small and weak or thin they will have no reserves with any stress.even moving. Fish are purged before shipped from Asia or South America, then onto a wholesaler , then a store, then their new home.so a bigger well fed fish will be easier to get thriving. Hence he hand picks. I do also when I have a choice. 
In short one store could have a healthy tank of neons and one shop could end up with a bad batch or they could come in tinier than expected.so selecting is up to the buyer .
Always fun to shop hop as you could find a treasure .


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I bought my first decent size fish tank from Roger 18 years ago a 48g. Back then he was knows as the African Cichlid warehouse Or Perky pets. My memory has faded a bit. His new store in Surrey is nice. Clean tanks, knowledgeable staff, and a good selection of fish. He usually has all the common fish, nothing super fancy but they always seem healthy and good quality. You can usually find him in there working or his daughter who knows her stuff too. Their prices are average. You cant compare them to Petsmart. LFS knock big chains out of the ball park. He usually has the best plant selection. They are always healthy, with roots and he Co2 injects the plant tanks so you know you are getting healthy plants. Its always best to call so you can pop by after their plant shipment. They sell fast


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

This store quarantines all fishes.. one of very few LFS which does it...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^ I can attest to this, never bought a sick or diseased fish\invert from him. His daughter, being young is surprisingly knowledgeable, it was reassuring to see this in all his staff.

My brother bought a tarantula and python from them as well. Really impressed with the quality of their inventory.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is one of the best fish stores for stock quality IMO.
Staff are very knowledgeable and always willing to help.
When I lived on that side of the bridge I would shop no where else.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

It's the very best LFS south of the Fraser River - no contest!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Fairly consistent for stock n supplies. They do quarantine which is nice. His daughters are very knowledgeable and helpful. Store is clean, bright and organized. Only downside I see is as a freshwater enthusiast,Africans - peacocks and haps, there is something left to be desired because it's mostly generic mbuna ordered and a couple big mix tanks. Definitely a good store but I always try and support a store or supplier that supports bca.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Great store, I wish that he stayed in New west :-(


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Great guy's and Gal's there Roger himself has taken the time to help me with 2 separate fish problems when I have had sick fish given to me. I would personally recommend anybody to stop by there because they do get some good gems from time to time. I got some very nice daemon Geophagus from his store and constantly get compliments on the quality of the fish. Also cheapest price on blood worms I have found. Although somebody can correct me if I'm wrong there.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

I've known roger for twenty yrs when he had perkys pet and it's nice to see his daughters to be in the family business.
They have a good store and they are all pretty knowledgeable. I suggest to make a stop there if your in the area.


----------

